# Analizziamo l'evolversi della rete trai GECHI

## RenfildDust

Inutile dire che letecnologie cambiano in maniera vertiginosa..

Vediamo noi utenti GENTOO come siamo "combinati", e cosa usiamo per connetterci, mergiare ecc...  :Laughing: 

----------

## paman

Mah, un tempo pensavo che il 56k sarebbe stato per sempre sufficiente (era prenapster).

Ora penso che la 640kb sia anche eccessiva. Credo che linee più veloci saranno giustificate solo con lo sviluppo di servizi come la videoconferenza/VoIP (che le compagnie telefoniche non vedono di buon occhio), lo streaming. Per ora gli unici a cui servono linee veloci sono gli sharer assidui (ce ne sono ancora?), quelli che condividono la rete tra più pc e noi emersori  :)

----------

## RenfildDust

mersori  :Shocked:  ?!? 

mergiofili!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## vificunero

Fastweb che trovo decisamente comodo. Soprattutto se a pagarlo è mia sorella.

----------

## shev

Adsl 640 in attesa di avere la fibra, una T3 o che altro la mia megalomania mi porterà ad avere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Geps

Ho FW fibra. Riconosco che è eccessiva (non sono mai riuscito a riempire la banda) ma è comodissima e richiede solo il dhcp. Memore dei litri di bile passati sul conexant usb di tiscali, questa comodità vale più della banda.

L'unico inconveniente è essere nattati, ma non si può avere tutto dalla vita.

----------

## il_guru

DSL Fastweb a 2MBit

è tantissimo però per tenere la distro sempre aggiornata è ottimo  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

ADSL 640kb/s

----------

## so

Fastweb Fibra

Saluti

----------

## solka

Fastweb fibra, penso che non riuscirei a tornare indietro...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Adsl 1200 ma fra qualche mese cambio con la cablecom 2000.

----------

## mtto

Alice Flash 640

(anche se con Gentoo uso la ethernet...)

----------

## 4440

tin 640

----------

## pascalbrax

adsl 1mbit

----------

## alexerre

adsl 640k alice...Aspettando che telecom mi apre un tunnel ipv6  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Chi sono quei 10 che hanno fibra ottica???

----------

## MyZelF

adsl 1280

----------

## SonOfTheStage

aDSL 640/128

----------

## RenfildDust

Così però facciamo complessare chi ha la 56k...  speriamo che almeno abbiano una flat..

----------

## ^Sporting^

Adsl Fastweb 2Mbit

e nn mi basta mai....  :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## Cerberos86

Alice Flat 640.

Byez

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Adsl 1200 ma fra qualche mese cambio con la cablecom 2000.

 

Ecco appunto, manca l'opzione cavo televisivo. Io ho 2mb/s con cablecom  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mclink 640/256

in attesa che diventino 1280... entro 45 gg sbav   :Very Happy: 

2 domande per i fastweb-addicted: 

qualcuno da voi ha smanettato per esser raggiungibile da fuori? [senza pagare l'IP fisso ]  :Cool: 

qualche cosa non vi va? Problemi ad essere nattati?

----------

## Danilo

Adsl 640 flat: ho aspettato l'attivazione (prima ero su modem analogico) per installare gentoo.

----------

## Kralizek

Fibrozza anche io...

almeno i tempi di download quando si fa un bel stage1 sono irrisori...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

bah... io andrei avanti con un 33k per quello che mi serve... non fosse per il sync... allora 640  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Federiconet

Libero 640/256

----------

## Arixx

Wooow 56k flat

----------

## Ceppus

Perche' non c'e' la possibilita' di mettere "nessuna"... oppure "quella degli amici", come nel mio caso (Jecko_Hee o fedeliallalinea)...    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Comunque al lavoro ho una linea dedicata con una banda di una decina di mega/bit...   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> come nel mio caso (Jecko_Hee o fedeliallalinea)...     

 

E a scroccarmi il pranzo e cena  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## tocas

Adsl flat 640.

----------

## ScolaBirra

ADSL 1200 ma sto pensando di passare alla 2400...

Al lavoro invece e' tutto cablato con ethernet 100Mbit anche se non so esattamente con cosa usciamo... posso dire che ho sperimentato velocita' molto elevate...

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## comio

vi faccio morire di invidia: 100Mbit/sec su fibra by Fastweb.

(Contratto business dell'ente dove lavoro  :Smile: )

----------

## flowolf

VI ODIO TUTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Maledetta telecozz, ma picchè non mi porta almeno l'adsl?

Il wholesale parla di giugno 04, dovrei fidarmi?

----------

## randomaze

 *knefas wrote:*   

> bah... io andrei avanti con un 33k per quello che mi serve... non fosse per il sync... allora 640 

 

quoto

----------

## gnu-statix

Cable (down 2000 / up 400)

----------

## gutter

ALICE-ADSL 640/256

----------

## -YoShi-

Ah quanti ricordi, hai tempi internet nn era niente, nessuno (o quasi) sapeva cosa fosse.

Cmq sono partito col mio fido Trust 14.4 attaccato all'altrettanto grande p133@166 eheh hai tempi internet era a pagamento (i miei nn ne volevano sentire di spendere x il pc -> a dire la verità è così anche adesso   :Wink: ), e mi ricordo che davano sempre con le riviste dei cd con 15 min di collegamento, quanti account finti che ho creato  ( :Mr. Green:  un piccolo pirata in erba   :Wink: ). Poi internet è diventata più famosa e così ho smesso di sgamare i collegamenti e mi son preso un 56k interno, da li isdn e via fino alla ADSL 256 che adesso mi si è uppata a 640  :Wink: 

----------

## Samos87

Alice adsl 640/256  :Cool: 

----------

